
In China, DNA tests on kids ID genetic gifts, careers - rms
http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/08/03/china.dna.children.ability/index.html
======
rms
My opinion is that this service is probably a waste of money at best and
something absolutely horrific at worst. The test is meaningless, all that this
is going to do is cause parents to treat their children differently.

This is abusive PR, CNN was had.

